# All my windows leak !!!!!!!!!???



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

All of my window seals leak BAD
Chevy Cruze window leak.mp4 - YouTube 




2 minute video should show it well
anybody else
2011 eco
dealer is being good so far


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

This is inside the door? (I'm not going to download a video... Upload it to Youtube if you want people who care about their computers to watch it)

Do they leak into the passenger compartment?

There is a reason there are drain holes in the bottoms of doors on all cars... There will be some water leak down into the doors from the window seals... If it's in the passenger comparment, that's bad, but not the doors...

Mike


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow... What a shame . Let us know what the dealer says...


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> This is inside the door? (I'm not going to download a video... Upload it to Youtube if you want people who care about their computers to watch it)
> 
> Do they leak into the passenger compartment?
> 
> ...


ok uploaded,
I seen drain holes(before i even bought car)-normal...
Just leaks into the outer door skin -but still the wire looms are soaked
I can understand some dops/drips but NOT this much -water on speaker-- not right :uhh::uhh:
They lose seal more in the front of the window seal than the back..




iKermit said:


> Wow... What a shame . Let us know what the dealer says...


Will be a week till i head up 
Talked to dealer , (70-80 miles from any,,,,, 200+ to "my" dealer) but loaner all set ,3 days parts + full tank of 93 gas,,,,


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

I wouldn't think that much is too far out of bounds... Even the rate that you're putting water onto the window is a HUGE downpour... Is the outer seal touching the window at all in the front?

About the speaker... There's a reason it's all plastic, and has a water-tight seal on the connector...

Mike


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> I wouldn't think that much is too far out of bounds... Even the rate that you're putting water onto the window is a HUGE downpour... Is the outer seal touching the window at all in the front?
> 
> About the speaker... There's a reason it's all plastic, and has a water-tight seal on the connector...
> 
> Mike


""""I wouldn't think that much is too far out of bounds... """"""" OMG are you FFing me????
Ok so if you pulled your door panel off and sat inside and let somebody wash your car , 
You would be ok watching that much water hitting your speakers???
Seal sits against it all the way ( seems a little short almost 1/8" from front) but leak starts back about mid window(on all windows).
Huge Downpour ??? really???? It did rain a little bit between Miami and Boca this last weekend..
I just hope that this is NOT normal.
The amount of water i knocked out of the stock speaker will not mesh well with high end replacement speakers.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Keyzbum said:


> """"I wouldn't think that much is too far out of bounds... """"""" OMG are you FFing me????
> Ok so if you pulled your door panel off and sat inside and let somebody wash your car ,
> You would be ok watching that much water hitting your speakers???
> Seal sits against it all the way ( seems a little short almost 1/8" from front) but leak starts back about mid window(on all windows).
> ...


No, I'm not kidding you... 

That amount of water hitting the stock speakers doesn't bother me, and it also makes sense as to why they're plastic on the back, and have a weatherpack connector...

Yes, the amount of water coming out of the hose is the same as a downpour...

Is the factory concerned about you putting in high end aftermarket speakers? no.

If you want your speakers to stay dry, put a box in behind them (like some other OEM door speakers come with, unless they are water resistant speakers from the factory, like ours). Simple as that.

Mike


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Just to touch on this topic today I went to remove pass front door speaker to replace since its been crackling and found the same thing with water in between door panels. We had just had a good rain overnight and it seemed that the outer door skin was sweating and not rain leaking. I'm not sure though. I'm more concerned about having rust issues now. Anyone else run into this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Just to touch on this topic today I went to remove pass front door speaker to replace since its been crackling and found the same thing with water in between door panels. We had just had a good rain overnight and it seemed that the outer door skin was sweating and not rain leaking. I'm not sure though. I'm more concerned about having rust issues now. Anyone else run into this?


Hello AutumnCruzeRS,

I understand your concerns. I would hate to see rust develop in your Cruze. Have you considered taking your vehicle into your dealership to look into the culprit of the leak? Send a PM my way with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and a preferred dealership. Let me know if you would like any further assistance!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've never looked inside my doors but some water is to be expected. As the window is rolled up and down it will put wear on the rubber "seal". If your window is dirty rolling it down can actually get debris caught in this seal (similar to a leaf caught under a windshield wiper) leading to an opening for water to enter.

Check the seals and make sure they're clean and flexible. Do this with the windows down. Then roll up the windows and verify there are no gaps between the glass and the seals.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All doors leak water from the window base.....the seal you are looking at has a name.....it is called a Dew Wiper.
The function is to sort of, uh...wipe the dew off the glass by rolling it up and down.
It is not designed to stop leakage into the door but to some degree it does slow it down.

The material that is uncovered when the door panel is removed is called Dam Paper.....even though it isn't paper, it used to be a sheet of what appeared to be butcher paper with one side having a waterproof coating....that was the door side of the material.

The material used now is sort of formed to the bumps and general landscape of the door skeleton but the function remains the same.....it prevents water from entering the passenger compartment and diverts it into the door shell where the water finally finds the drain holes.
The wireing/speakers/whatever is in there that could be damaged by water is insulated and taped and weatherpak, waterproof connectors are used.
The speakers are in waterproof backed housings.

The door skins are attached to the door frame with adhesives and the edges rolled.....the adhesive prevents water from sitting in a gap between skin and frame which was the major cause of door rot years ago.

All this to say that water getting inside the door shell is a normal, expected, and designed for occurence so don't loose any sleep over it.

Rob


----------

